# ضرير ! ولكنه وجد الطاقة المجانية وخالف قانون لافوازيه



## م.عماد ك (3 يناير 2010)

«أخذ الله تعالى مني عينان وأعطاني بدلاً منها أربعة: هي العلم والعقل والبصيرة والعزيمة»، بهذه الكلمات يجيبك الشاب "عمّاش العكلة" حين تسأله كيف لم يشكل فقدانه للبصر عائقاً أمام الإبداع وأمام وجوده في مصاف المخترعين. 





الشاب "عمّاش العكلة" الذي شارك مؤخراً في معرض "الباسل" للإبداع والاختراع من خلال اختراعه جهازاً لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية بشكل ذاتي وكان لنا معه الحوار التالي:

* مررت خلال سنوات حياتك الخمس والعشرين بتجربتين مفصليتين الأولى فقدان البصر والثانية الاختراع بأيهما تحب أن تبدأ الحديث؟

** بتجربة فقدان البصر وهي التجربة التي غيرت حياتي بشكل جذري حيث ولدت أعاني من مرض "ساد" ولادي وأجريت لي عملية في سن 3 أشهر ولكنها لم تكلل بالنجاح التام حيث بدأ بصري بضعف سنة بعد أخرى وفي الثالث الثانوي أجهدت عيناي كثيراً فأصابني ارتفاع ضغط بالعين أدى إلى العمى التام ورغم ذلك تجاوزت الثانوية بنجاح ولكني لم أدخل الفرع الذي تمنيته وهو الكيمياء بسبب فقدان البصر رغم إصراري على دخوله، ودخلت كلية الآداب وأنا الآن سنة ثالثة لغة عربية.

أما التجربة الثانية- أي الاختراع- فقد كان فك الأجهزة وتركيبها ومحاولة تغيير بعض خصائصها أمتع هواياتي ففي سن 12 سنة صنعت خلاطا كهربائيا بسيطا من خلال استخدام محرك مسجلة ومروحة صغيرة ثم اخترعت آلة لفك البراغي يمكن في حال تطويرها أن تفيد في الآلات الكبيرة والسيارات.

* شاركت في معرض "الباسل" للإبداع بجهاز لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية بشكل ذاتي، كيف ولدت شرارة هذا الاختراع؟

** في الصف الثاني الإعدادي سألت معلمة الفيزياء التي كانت تهتم بالبحث العلمي عن السفن الفضائية إن كان يمكن أن تقلع دون استخدام صاروخ فضائي، فأجابتني ذلك غير ممكن لأن الصاروخ يدفع المركبة الفضائية إلى الفضاء ليحررها من الجاذبية الأرضية، وعن سؤال آخر وهو إن كان يمكن أن تسير المركبة الفضائية بلا وقود أجابت بأنه لا يمكن لأي شيء أن يسير دون طاقة.

ومن هنا خطرت لي فكرة تصميم جهاز يعمل دون استخدام أي وقود خارجي، وبعدها بدأت أدرس بعض الظواهر الطبيعية وتعرفت على آلية عمل عضلة القلب هذه العضلة التي تتغذى من الدم وتعود لضخه من جديد.

ظلت هذه الفكرة في ذهني لسنوات طويلة وبعد عام 2005 بدأت بتحويل الفكرة من أساسها النظري إلى الواقع العملي، بدأت بتجارب بسيطة حتى عام 2008، وفي 2009 انتقلت إلى التطبيق العملي.

وسيتم تطبيق اختراعي عن طريق مركز البحوث العلمية في "دمشق".

* بشكل مبسط كيف تشرح لنا فكرة اختراعك؟

** اختراعي هو جهاز لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية المجانية دون استخدام أي مصدر خارجي أو وقود آخر حيث يمكن توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الطاقة الشمسية أو النووية أو طاقة الرياح أو الوقود الإحفوري ولكن كلها تحتاج لوقود، أما جهازي فيقوم بإنتاج الكهرباء دون وقود لأن هذا الجهاز يقوم بتغذية نفسه وتغذية الخلايا الكهربائية الأخرى من خلال عمل خلية بداخله أطلق عليها اسم الخلية "الفيكاترونية"، هذه الخلية حين يتم تصنيعها نقوم بمنحها تيارا كهربائيا لمدة ثلاث ثوان فتحتفظ بالطاقة لمدة كبيرة جداً قد تصل أحياناً إلى عشر سنوات، والسبب في ذلك أنها تقوم بإنتاج طاقة فائقة، لقد استخدم العلماء في جميع أنحاء العالم عدة تجارب وذلك من أجل الحصول على الكهرباء المجانية وقد تبين لهم أنه لا يمكن الحصول على الكهرباء المجانية (الذاتية) على أساس استخدام قوانين "لافوازيه".

لأن "لافوازيه" يقول: «إن الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تخلق من العدم ولكنها تتحول من شكل لآخر دون زيادة أو نقصان».

وكان هم العلماء الوصول إلى نظرية المحرك دائم الحركة ولم يصلوا إلى هذه النتيجة لأنه لا يمكن الوصول إليها ووضع قانون آخر يمكن من خلاله الحصول على الطاقة الفائقة إلا بعد مخالفة قانون "لافوازيه" أما ما تبقى من الاختراع فلا استطيع الخوض فيه حتى أحصل على براءة الاختراع.

* كان لديك أكثر من عائق أمام وصولك إلى هذا الانجاز هي فقدان البصر ودراستك باختصاص لا يتوافق مع ميولك ولكونك تنتمي إلى الريف ومعروف أن التسهيلات فيه أقل منها في المدينة أي من هذه العوائق كانت الأبرز؟

** العقبة الأهم كانت دراستي في اختصاص لا يتوافق مع ميولي، والثانية هي فقداني البصر بعد ذلك تأتي الصعوبات التي أعانيها من خلال وجودي بعيداً عن المدينة. 

* حين تتحدث عن التسهيلات ما أكثر ما يمكن أن يخدمك الآن لتواصل مسيرتك العلمية؟

** أكثر ما أحتاج إليه الآن هو جهاز حاسوب بنظام إبصار للتمكن من الاطلاع على المراجع العلمية بنفسي حيث إنني منذ فقداني لحاسة البصر أحتاج إلى من يقرأ لي.

eSyria التقى بعض الأشخاص الذين كانوا على اطلاع على تجربة الشاب "عمّاش عكلة".

الأستاذ "عامر الدندل" مهندس كهرباء ومدير التشغيل والاستثمار في الشركة العامة لكهرباء "دير الزور": «"عمّاش" شاب موهوب جداً بكل المقاييس وهو يستعين بي منذ حوالي ست سنوات فيما يتعلق بالجانب النظري ودائماً كان يفاجئني بأفكار مدهشة».

السيد "محمد المفلح" مدير المركز الثقافي في قرية "خشام": «"عمّاش"مثال للشاب المبدع الذي يمكن لذهنه في أقسى الظروف أن يظل متقداً، ويمكن لإرادته القوية أن تمكنه من تجاوز المستحيل».


----------



## د حسين (4 يناير 2010)

*ماذا أقول*

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .......
مسلسل جديد وراء الأوهام​


----------



## م.عماد ك (4 يناير 2010)

د حسين قال:


> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .......
> 
> 
> مسلسل جديد وراء الأوهام​


 
دعنا وأوهامنا أخي
وتعليقك يدل على تكذيب الناس!!!! مع أنه حقيقة 
لما لا تسافر إليه لترى حقيقة إكتشافه....مع أنه قريب وليس ببعيد عنك!؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 يناير 2010)

الله أكبر...........


----------



## د حسين (6 يناير 2010)

*أي حقيقة ؟؟؟؟*



م.عماد ك قال:


> دعنا وأوهامنا أخي
> وتعليقك يدل على تكذيب الناس!!!! مع أنه حقيقة
> لما لا تسافر إليه لترى حقيقة إكتشافه....مع أنه قريب وليس ببعيد عنك!؟


 عن أي حقيقة تتحدث ياسيد عماد ...... انها أوهام .... وقبل أن أسافر اليه ..... وباعتبار انه من دير الزور وحتى أثبت لك انني واقعي أقول له ابحث عن شخص يدعي اختراعا مشابها من دير الزور اسمه السيد صالح المشعال وكان في وقتها مدرس في ثانوية صناعية لتتبين منه ما مصير اختراعه الذي تقدم به لمعرض الباسل في عام 1998 الذي كان منفذا على شكل آلة ضخمة أخذت حيزا كبيرا من ذلك المعرض على كامل الجدار الغربي من الصالة وانا اذكرها اليوم وكأنها أمامي حيث ناقشت صاحبها وتبين انها لاتعمل وكنت برفقة مجموعة من المهندسين من مركز البحوث حضروا لتقييم الاختراع يرأسهم المهندس (جريس غ ) وكان المخترع المزعوم قد استعان بدكتور مهندس اسمه ( ط . ق ) كان يعمل في مؤسسة الاسكان الذي ساعده نظريا وعمليا بمنحة من المؤسسة بلغت 75000 ليرة سورية ذهبت هباء ......وبالرغم من ذلك تكرر ظهور هذا المخترع على شاشات التلفزيون السوري مع آلته المتوقفة ( وطبعا كان غباء من الصحفي ) حيث أن الآلة لاتعمل بحجة أن بالونا مطاطيا وهو جزء من الآلة قد انفجر وتوقفت الآلة وهذا البالون الهيدروليكي يستورد من مصر وسعره 40000 ل س وبانتظار البالون مازلنا ننتظر 10 سنوات ولم يتحقق الحلم ؟؟؟؟؟
وبعد عامين التقيته ثانية سعيا وراء الحقيقة وكان محبطا وادع ان الكتور المهندس السابق قد خدعه وتكه الى مهندس آخر ومازال الاختراع وهما حتى الآن...
هذا بعض من أمثلة كثيرة عاصرتها وناقشتها بنفسي...
لذلك فانا لاأتسرع كما وصفتني لأنني متابع ومهتم وأعرف النتيجة 
كما انني لاأستطيع ان اترككم وشأنكم لأنكم من خلال هذا المنتدى توهمون الناس بأمور لا طائل منها وهي مضيعة للوقت والجهد والمال وستنعكس سلبا على من تغريه ....
انصح الجميع بالتوجه للطاقات المتجددة الحقيقية والابتعاد عن محرك دائم الحركة هذا الموهوم 
وشكرا​


----------



## عبد الحميد نور (28 يناير 2010)

كلاكما موهوم فلا الأول سليم الطرح إلى حد ما ولا الثانى موفق الجزم كليا...لأن الطاقة فعلا شىء مهم والحقيقة أنها يمكن أن تستحدث من العدم الإفتراضى ...غير أن كلمة العدم لا وجود لها حقيقة...فالعدم بالنسبة للإنسان هو مالا يتفهمه عقله ...إذا هناك طريقا ما ...من خلاله لا يكون العدم الإفتراضى عدما حقيقيا...وعليه يمكن إيجاد الطاقة بصورة مثالية بحيث تنتج من القوة مايكفى لتوليد مثيلتها موازيا لما يكفى لدوران أو تحرك عجلة الإنتاج الأساسية للطاقة....وعليه فإن كل س من الدوران ينتج أكثر من س من الطاقة ... ونستفيد بفائض الناتج بعد تكبيره أو تكرار العملية حتى نحصل على الوضع المثالى للطاقة....(ولا تنسوا أن جميع ما توصل إليه الإنسان كان وهما بالنسبة لغيره ممن لهم طريقة معينة فى التفكير تقوم على النظر تحت الأقدام...مع إحترامى للجميع)


----------

